# time to start



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Last week I stocked 10# shinners, 10# fatheads and three more crass carp. My pond is small 1/2 acre+. I plan on 2-3 hundred bluegill in april and maybe a couple dozen channel cats. The cats may not happen they should be put and take and I can't seen to get anyone to take them and they eat everything else I put in. Anyone else started spring feeding and stocking yet? I put around 2 hundred perch in two years ago and have never seen one since none floating none ever caught I guess they were all eaten by the bass and catfish, any thoughts?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I bet you have some huge CC's and LMB in your pond now. And I'd bet you have some really nice sized perch in there also (they will use the structure you have). Good luck with the CC's, but like you said...they eat everything else you put in.

I'm taking most of my CC's out this year and replacing them with a different predator this fall. Besides eating fish, they hogg up as many fish pellets as they can also.

Good luck Leupy!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I generally don't start aerating until the temps stabilize in the mid fifties then start feeding about a week after aeration. They'll eat sooner, they just won't eat much....not sure about perch though.

I have quite a bit of algae on the bottom too despite a later than normal treatment in October. I'll probably skip the late season algacide as it didn't seem to pay off this Spring like I thought it would.

I did catch a snapper from the edge of the water a couple of weeks ago...it won't be long before things heat up.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

I had originally stocked 200 6 to 8" perch. That would have been 4 years ago. The first couple years we caught lots of perch in that size range, never anything bigger. Last year we caught a grand total of 3 perch, again only about 6" long. I have to believe as the bass have gotten larger they must love to eat the perch. I am also assuming they never spawned. My pond is spring fed which keeps the temps down some in the summer but it may not be deep enough for perch. 12' max


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I can never give channel cats away to the bank fisherman any channel cats we would catch....back when my Dad was alive and fishing we never had a problem giving the channel cats away....anymore I just throw them back because not even the bank guys seem to want them


----------

